# Dog training in darlington



## leonidas (May 31, 2011)

does anyone know which is the best dog training school in darlington ????


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

have a look at the ADTB or APDT websites for your nearest one.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CAPBT COAPE Association of pet behaviourists and trainers.

For yor nearest Behaviour Practioner CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers
For your nearest APDT Trainer Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

The above should find one in your area.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

One of the best trainers I know has classes in the North East. Jarys Dog Training | From Puppies To Crufts Obedience


----------

